# Geführte MTB-Reisen - Eine Ideensammlung



## Freakozead (12. Februar 2021)

Servus liebe Forum Gemeinschaft!

Ich habe momentan die Idee und auch ein bisschen das Verlangen danach mein Hobby vermehrt auch in mein Berufsalltag zu bewegen. Um dieses zu machen dachte ich daran Individuelle Bikereisen für Einzelpersonen und Kleingruppen zu organisieren.

Wie komme ich darauf?

Ich bin seit 2019 Selbstständig in der Veranstaltungsbranche und daher seit Frühjahr 2020 im Dauerhaften Überlebenskampf und habe viel Zeit für Überlegungen. Da rückt natürlich die Frage "was will ich in meinem Leben machen" häufig in den Mittelpunkt. Daher möchte ich Leuten die Begeisterung für mein Hobby näher bringen und auch mein Organisationstalent und die Leidenschaft für detaillierte Planungen anderen Menschen als Dienstleistung anbieten. Außerdem finde ich, dass der MTB Tourismus häufig auf wenige bekannte Regionen kanalisiert wird, weil der normale Bike keine Lust hat vor Ort nach Wegen und coolen Trails zu suchen, sondern gerne alles ausgeschildert hätte.

Was ist die Grundidee, und warum gerade so?

Ich möchte auf den Reisen alles organisieren, also Unterkunft, Verpflegung, Tourenplanung, Shuttle Service, Liftkarten(falls nötig), Kooperation mit Lokals/lokalen Bike Schulen/Guiding Firmen, Nationalparkverwaltungen einbinden, und so weiter und so fort.

jetzt werden einige denken: Naja gut, das gibt es tausendfach, warum grade das nochmal anbieten?

Was soll anders sein?

Ich habe mitbekommen, dass bei vielen Bike Reisen ist die Unterbringung in Hotels oder klassischen Gasthöfen organisiert ist, meistens in gehobenen Standard, oft sogar luxuriös mit Wellnessbereich. Das ist meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich passend zum häufig bodenständigen Biken und der kollegialen Atmosphäre auf dem Trail. Jeder hat sein eigenes Zimmer, man sitzt am Abend eventuell an einer Hotelbar, dann meistens aber nicht die gesamte Gruppe weil es wieder ein oder zwei Eigenbrötler gibt, die direkt nach der Tour auf ihr 4* Einzelzimmer verschwinden. So stelle ich mir eine Pauschalreise vor die ich bei Neckermann buche, nicht jedoch meinen MTB-Urlaub.
Daher ist mein Ansatz ein wenig anders. Ich möchte als "Reiseleiter" mit einer Gruppe von 6-8 Gästen gemeinsam in einem Ferienhaus zu wohnen. Für Verpflegung möchte ich dennoch sorgen indem eine zweite Person die Reise begleitet, deren Hauptaufgabe es ist die Verpflegung zu organisieren und bei One-Way Touren das Shuttle vom Start zum Ziel zu fahren und halt ein bisschen Mädchen für alles sein kann/soll. Der Grund dafür ist, dass gemeinsam kochen zwar cool wäre, aber auch für viel Konfliktpotential in der Gruppe sorgen kann und die komplette Reise versauen kann. Wenn ein Teilnehmer sich anbietet und mithelfen will würde ich das nicht ablehnen, es soll aber nicht eingeplant sein.
Ich denke auf diese Art und Weise falle ich in eine Nische, die es so nicht wirklich gibt(zumindest habe ich nichts gefunden). Außerdem wäre es eher ein Urlaub den ich mit meinen Kumpels zusammen machen würde und genau dieses Gefühl möchte ich für die Gäste erschaffen. Bike with Friends quasi. Auch wenn man es als Einzelperson oder Pärchen bucht soll man am Ende der Woche aus einer coolen Gemeinschaft nach Hause fahren und im besten Falle neue Freunde gefunden haben mit denen man gerne wieder in den Urlaub fahren würde.

Wo soll es hingehen?

Ich kann mir vieles vorstellen. Durch Corona haben vor allem die wenig ausgebauten deutschen Mittelgebirge(oder allgemein innerdeutsche Gebiete) einen Touristikboom bekommen. Also könnte man das ganze zum Beispiel im Harz, dem Erzgebirge, der Pfalz, oder oder oder anbieten. Außerdem möchte ich auch etwas ungewöhnlichere Destinationen anbieten. Da kommt mir Norwegen, Tschechien oder Slowenien in den Sinn, Südafrika, Japan oder auch mal unbekanntere Regionen in Frankreich, Spanien oder Italien wären eine Option.

Was mir zum Abschluss noch besonders wichtig ist: Ich möchte mit meinen Reisen auf keinen Fall in Konkurrenz mit den lokalen und etablierten Guiding Unternehmen treten und denen auch nicht Ihre Umsätze abgraben. Ich möchte viel mehr diese lokalen mit einbinden und bei Ihnen immer mindestens eine Tagestour buchen und mit der Gruppe zusammen erleben. Genau diese Lokals machen für mich dann das perfekte kennenlernen der Region aus.

So... Ich denke der Text ist lang genug und mich würde einfach mal interessieren, was IHR davon haltet. Würdet ihr so eine Reise buchen? Einfach mal ankommen und sich um nichts kümmern müssen, dabei aber gleichzeitig ein wenig Klassenfahrt Feeling? Schreibt mir gerne eure Ideen, Bedenken, Anregungen und vor allem eure ehrliche Meinung(ein "was fürn Scheiß, Ich plan meine Reise lieber selber als irgend einen Depp dafür zu bezahlen" könnt ihr euch jedoch denken, weil daran werde ich euch nicht hindern ;-P)

LG und vielen Dank für eure Zeit,

Jonas


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (12. Februar 2021)

Klingt wie eine Reise bei Rockmytrail mit Übernachtung im Trailhaus.

Aber wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt.
Drücke dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen, falls Du es tatsächlich machst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freakozead (12. Februar 2021)

Das kannte ich tatsächlich noch nicht, wobei RMT so wie es aussieht eher eine größere Gruppe mit 2 Personen betreut. Daher kommen denke ich mal auch die günstigen Preise. Wenn mir natürlich das Feriendorf gehört wo ich sowas anbiete ist das geil, den Luxus habe ich leider nicht :-D


----------



## rhnordpool (12. Februar 2021)

Klingt mir alles zu diffus und Dein "Organisationstalent" als Nische zu dünn. Gibt ja doch ne ziemliche Bandbreite an Angeboten. Von Trans-Irgendwas Anbietern bis zu lokalen Hotels mit Bikeguides. Problem ist doch eher, das Passende zum gewünschten Termin zu finden.
Meine Vertriebserfahrung hat mich gelehrt, daß "Bauchladenangebote" vom Typ "Ich kann alles besorgen" eher wenig Aufmerksamkeit finden. Frage wär also, was konkret willst Du wo und wann anbieten? Das könnte schon ziemlich kompliziert werden, hier ein konkretes Angebot überhaupt mal zusammenzustellen.
Da fänd ich eher interessant, ein gescheites, intelligentes Suchportal zu basteln, wo man nach diversen Kriterien wie z.B.Terminwunsch, Schwierigkeitsgrad/Tourencharakter, Region etc.suchen kann und dann Angebote verschiedener Anbieter findet. Provision gibts von den Anbietern. So ne Art booking.com für MTB-Reisen.


----------



## Freakozead (12. Februar 2021)

Gut, als Bauchladentyp würde ich mich nicht bezeichnen, Die Überlegung ist eher gewesen, dass es Leute gibt die eben nicht das suchen was es schon zu Hauf gibt. Weil genau ein lokales Hotel mit Bike Guides in bestimmten Regionen von Norwegen zu finden ist nicht so einfach.

Was ich konkret anbieten will? Ich denke ich bin oben schon ziemlich konkret geworden  Zumindest für eine Ideensammlung im Forum.
Als Beispiel könnte ich eine Woche hier bei mir daheim im Erzgebirge anbieten. Einige Tage der Woche kann man in den bekannten Spots wie Rabenberg, Klinovec oder ähnlichem anbieten, den Rest der Woche dann mit "Hometrails" Runden in der Region. Trails die man in keinem Guidebook findet. Mit einer Gruppe von 6-8 Bikern stört das auch nicht, wenn man da mal 3-4 Wochen im Jahr geführte Touren anbietet. Genau das finde ich nämlich immer schwierig, wenn ich "unbekanntere" Regionen mit dem Bike bereise. Es gibt 1-2 Spots oder Bike Parks und drum herum ist die karte leer.


----------



## p100473 (13. Februar 2021)

Die Idee an sich finde ich gut. Ob man damit ausreichend Nachfrage findet, ist eine andere Sache und wird man erst feststellen, wenn man sich "etabliert" hat. Aber aktuell ist das ein eher schwieriges Unterfangen. Da haben ja schon die etablierten Unternehmen Probleme ausreichend "Kundschaft" zu finden. 
Als ich begonnen habe mit dem Mountainbiken bin ich ab und an auch mal mit geführten Gruppen gefahren. Das war auch gut so, weil man dabei viele Erfahrungen gewonnen hat. Mit der Zeit hat es mir aber immer mehr Spaß gemacht, selbst meine Touren zu planen und durchzuführen, weil ich dann weiß was auf mich zukommt und was ich mir abverlange und weil es so was wie eigen geplante Touren (und Erlebnisse mit Freunden) bei Anbietern gar nicht gibt.
Würde mich aber interessieren, ob du dein "Geschäftsmodell" weiterentwickelst und kann dir ggf. auch mal den ein oder anderen Tipp geben.


----------



## cschaeff (13. Februar 2021)

Freakozead schrieb:


> Was ich konkret anbieten will? Ich denke ich bin oben schon ziemlich konkret geworden  Zumindest für eine Ideensammlung im Forum.



Also ich habe es mir jetzt 2x durchgelesen, aber so richtig konkret finde ich es immer noch nicht...

Wenn du, sagen wir bei Ulptours, einen Alpencross buchst, hast du einen Guide/Reiseleiter/Mädchen für alles. Da ist auch eine zweite Person dabei, die den Bus fährt (Gepäck) und tagsüber auch shuttelt. Übernachtung ist teils in guten Hotels, teils aber auch in einfachen Hütten. Die Guides kennen die trails (nicht jeden, aber die guten schon). Ist für Anfänger, Gruppen oder Leute, die keinen Bock auf/keine Zeit für Orga haben, ein rundes Paket zum akzeptablen Preis. Diesen Kundenkreis erreichst du nicht.

Wem das zu wenig individuell ist, plant und organisiert komplett selber. Diesen Kundenkreis erreichst du nicht.

Wo genau ist jetzt deine Nische? Lokale Guides einbinden? In Nationalparks Sondergenehmigungen für deine Kunden rausschlagen (vergiss es)? Biker-WG im Erzgebirge?

Ich hoffe, du merkst, dass ich hier bewusst den Advocatus Diaboli spiele. Ich glaube schon, dass man in dem Bereich Geld verdienen kann, aber entweder hast du deine Idee noch nicht griffig genug formuliert, oder sie ist tatsächlich noch zu diffus.

Bleib dran


----------



## McNulty (13. Februar 2021)

Hier mal die Checkliste
1) Ausbildung als Guide etc?
2) Erfahrung als Guide
3) Netzwerk?
4) Grundkurs Kostenrechnung Betriebskalkulation?
5) Supertolle Idee?

Gleichzeitig mal für dich beantwortet:
5 mal Nein: Erstmal 1 bis 4 erledigen dann bei 5 auf eine Eingebung hoffen.
Die Businessangelleistung ist pro bono


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. Februar 2021)

Für entlegene Gebiete könnte ich mir sowas  durchaus vorstellen, z.B. für Südafrika. Weil:
Ich möchte nicht, weil ich 1 Woche biken will, 3 Wochen 2 Räder mitschleppen. Der Transport zwischen den einzelnen Spots sollte organisiert sein.
Aber: Von einem Guide erwarte ich gerade dort ein umfangreiches Wissen um  Lebensumstände der einheimischen Bevölkerung, Flora und Fauna. Vermutlich wäre das für Dich eher schwierig zu leisten. Wie willst Du dort Trails guiden, ohne dort selbst zuvor schon mindesten 3-4 Monate geradelt zu sein?
Und am Ende ist es einfach eine Preisfrage: Wenn 1 Wochen biken so viel kostet, wie ein normaler 4-wöchiger Urlaub, dann verkneif ich mir das uns sage mir, schön biken kann ich auch daheim, im Urlaub mach ich dann gern mal etwas anderes. Ich glaube richtig individuell kann man sowas nur machen, wo man ein entsprechendes Netzwerk hat und sich wirklich richtig gut auskennt.
Trotzdem wünsche ich Dir viel Glück!

Dennoch möchte ich Dir noch eine positive Geschichte erzählen: Wir haben mal in Serfaus ein älteren Wanderer getroffen, der uns am Gipfel aufs radeln angesprochen hat. Er wäre immer sehr viel in Südfrankreich geradelt (Reiseradel). Als er dann arbeitslos wurde mit weit über 50 hat er für Bekannte in Südfrankreich die eine oder andere Radreise organisiert. Das hat sich herumgesprochen und die Nachfrage erhöht. Er hat das dann auf dem Arbeitsamt erzählt, dass er das halt nebenbei macht, die haben ihn gleich gedrängt, das doch zum Beruf zu machen und sie würden das auch finanziell unterstützen. Der war ganz happy damit. Allerdings hat er dann schon bisschen gejammert, dass ihm das in seinem Alter inzwischen zu anstrengend ist, mehrere Wochen hintereinander mit dem Rad unterwegs zu sein. Also du siehst, es ist alles möglich.


----------



## Freakozead (13. Februar 2021)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Also ich habe es mir jetzt 2x durchgelesen, aber so richtig konkret finde ich es immer noch nicht...
> 
> Wenn du, sagen wir bei Ulptours, einen Alpencross buchst, hast du einen Guide/Reiseleiter/Mädchen für alles. Da ist auch eine zweite Person dabei, die den Bus fährt (Gepäck) und tagsüber auch shuttelt. Übernachtung ist teils in guten Hotels, teils aber auch in einfachen Hütten. Die Guides kennen die trails (nicht jeden, aber die guten schon). Ist für Anfänger, Gruppen oder Leute, die keinen Bock auf/keine Zeit für Orga haben, ein rundes Paket zum akzeptablen Preis. Diesen Kundenkreis erreichst du nicht.
> 
> ...


Ich denke ich verstehe was du Sagen willst, allerdings wird von den Antworten(deiner eben auch) immer verglichen mit den Anbietern in den Alpen. Genau da will ich ja eben nicht hin. Es wird sicherlich den einen oder anderen Anbieter geben, der sowas anbietet, jedoch habe ich keinen in Slowenien gefunden, eine einzige Tour in Norwegen(welche sich auf den Bikepark Hafjell beschränkt und eine Mindestteilnehmerzahl von 25 hat, das ist mir viel zu groß, zu viel Massenabfertigung...). Ich denke da kann man sich mit neuen Ideen für Locations schon eine gewisse Nische treffen.


McNulty schrieb:


> Hier mal die Checkliste
> 1) Ausbildung als Guide etc?
> 2) Erfahrung als Guide
> 3) Netzwerk?
> ...


Kurz mal zur Checkliste.

1) Braucht man nicht. Warum? Ich kenne viele Erfolgreiche Guides die ihr Geld nicht irgendeinem Verband für einen wertlosen Schein in den Rachen geworfen haben und so auch Erfolgreiche Fahrtechnik und Guiding unternehmen führen. Ein Guidingschein macht noch keinen guten Guide, ein Trainerschein keinen guten Trainer und ein Führerschein sagt nicht aus, dass du Auto fahren kannst.

2) Zur genüge aus Jahrelangem Kindertrainingslagern und auch als Bergführer. Auf dem MTB mit zahlender Kundschaft nicht, der Unterschied dürfte meiner Meinung nach marginal sein.

3) Durchaus vorhanden, nur das werde ich hier nicht genauer erläutern was für geile Typen ich wo kenn, aber auch wenn man niemanden kennt kann man Beziehungen aufbauen. Irgendwann muss man anfangen.

4) Ich bin schon einige Zeit erfolgreich Selbstständig, eben nur in einer Branche, die zur Zeit wegen Corona nicht arbeiten darf. Können tue ich das also auch.

5) Ansichtssache ;-) Ich Berichte dir gerne wenn es zustande kommt. Und auch wenn nicht, vllt wird es auch einfach nichts. Wenn mich solche schwarzmalerischen Mutmaßungen abhalten es auszuprobieren hätte ich nicht Erfolgreich eine Selbstständigkeit in meiner Branche gegründet und das OHNE Netzwerk und große Erfahrungen vorher. Meistens muss man eben einfach mal ins kalte Wasser springen


----------



## McNulty (13. Februar 2021)

Stell dir vor mein Traum wäre zwei Wochen Biken in Norwegen. 
Ich organisiere nicht selbst - gehe ins Reisebüro oder zu dir. Aber warum zu dir?
Warst du schon mal in Norwegen? Sprichst du Norwegisch? Hast du norwegische Verwandte / Bekannte etc.?
Na gut kurz mal hier im Forum geschaut: Auch kein Norwegen bei dir - eigentlich gar nichts was irgendwie nach Know-How in dem Bereich aussieht, Internet, Instagram, Facebook, Bike-Blog?

OK, dann fahre ich lieber mit meinen zwei Kumpels, die kennen sich auch nicht aus aber wenigsten kennen wir uns.

Viel Glück mit der Idee - wenn es was wird freue ich mich - auch für dich
.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freakozead (13. Februar 2021)

Mehrmals in Norwegen gewesen, Kontakt zu mehreren lokalen Unternehmern(sei es Ferienhausvermietung oder Sportartikelverleih), Norweger sprechen häufig deutsch und immer englisch.

Meine Infos hier im Forum sind sehr sehr sehr dünne, da ich kaum hier unterwegs bin.

Gegenfrage: was kann dir das klassche Reisebüro als MTB´ler in Norwegen bieten? Außerdem: welcher Mensch geht heute noch ins lokale Reisebüro?

Edit: Wenn du dann eher mit 2 Kumpels fährst ist das deine Variante und du anscheinend nicht die Person, die davor zurückschreckt unorganisiert in ein dir unbekanntes gebiet zu fahren. Damit nicht die Person die ich überzeugen muss, weil du es anscheinend lieber selber machst bevor du jemanden für die Planungsleistungen zu bezahlen


----------



## rhnordpool (13. Februar 2021)

Hast ja wegen Corona jetzt Zeit. Dann konkretisier doch einfach mal für Dich, was Du so anbieten willst.
Nimm halt Norwegen (obwohl ich eher Schweden nehmen würde, weils nicht so feucht ist im Sommer) und Slowenien. Nimm Deine lokalen Kontakte (Du willst ja auch mit lokalen Guides zusammenarbeiten) bzw. such Dir welche, arbeite z.B. ein paar 7-Tages-Pakete aus (inkl. oder exkl. Anreise) mit entsprechenden Touren für 6-8 Leute (welche Art Touren, welche Schwierigkeitsgrade, Übernachtungen, Anzahl Termine etc.), dann kalkulierst Du´s mal, was es kosten soll mit lokalen Guides, Dir und Deinem (Koch-)Helfer plus Organisations- und Verwaltungskosten, Steuern etc. und vergleichst mal, wo Du landest im Vergleich zu bestehenden Wettbewerbern. Wenn Du dann das Gefühl hast, es könnte klappen, kannste ja weiter machen und das Angebot bekannt machen und bewerben (also Fotos besorgen, Webseite gestalten, Suchmaschinen listen, etc. Kosten dafür auch nicht vergessen, in die Angebotspreise einzurechnen).
Dann wirst Du ja merken, wie die Resonanz ist.
So diffus, wie´s jetzt diskutiert wird, wirst Du keine gescheite Basis für ne Entscheidung bekommen.
Erste Anhaltspunkte könnten aber auch konkrete Anfragen nach Spotinfos hier in den Reiseforen sein. Da wirste viel Verkehr in Foren finden für z.B. Finale Ligure und fast nix für Norwegen. Stellt sich die Frage: Hast Du die finanzielle Power, hinreichend Interesse für Norwegen zu gerieren und genügend Tourenteilnehmer zu finden?
Nächste Fragen wären dann: Wieviele Touren mit wievielen Teilnehmern mußt Du im Jahr anbieten, um davon leben zu können? Und wie lange darfs dauern, bis Du dahin gekommen bist?

Bei Erfolg aubauen. Die Welt ist groß. Griechenland, Kroatien, Albanien, Bulgarien, französischer Jura, Cevennen, Zentralmassiv, Pyrenäen, Slowakei, etc. alles Ecken, wo sicher was gehen könnte und wo kaum hier bekannte Infrastruktur besteht. Lokale Kontakte ist auch kein großes Problem: Alte Reiseberichte aus den diversen Bike-Bravos besorgen.


----------



## p100473 (13. Februar 2021)

Also ich finde die ganzen Kommentare wenig unterstützend. Vielleicht sollten wir uns mal überlegen, ob das daran liegt, dass wir uns die Realisierung der Idee von @Freakozead nicht so recht vorstellen können.
Ich finde es gut, wenn einer etwas Neues ausprobieren möchte, auch wenn ich dabei nicht gleich mitfahren will. Ob das dann funktioniert ist eine ganz andere Sache. das muss sich einfach zeigen. Vielleicht aktuell nicht der optimale Zeitpunkt für einen Einstieg.


----------



## Freakozead (13. Februar 2021)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Hast ja wegen Corona jetzt Zeit. Dann konkretisier doch einfach mal für Dich, was Du so anbieten willst.
> Nimm halt Norwegen (obwohl ich eher Schweden nehmen würde, weils nicht so feucht ist im Sommer) und Slowenien. Nimm Deine lokalen Kontakte (Du willst ja auch mit lokalen Guides zusammenarbeiten) bzw. such Dir welche, arbeite z.B. ein paar 7-Tages-Pakete aus (inkl. oder exkl. Anreise) mit entsprechenden Touren für 6-8 Leute (welche Art Touren, welche Schwierigkeitsgrade, Übernachtungen, Anzahl Termine etc.), dann kalkulierst Du´s mal, was es kosten soll mit lokalen Guides, Dir und Deinem (Koch-)Helfer plus Organisations- und Verwaltungskosten, Steuern etc. und vergleichst mal, wo Du landest im Vergleich zu bestehenden Wettbewerbern. Wenn Du dann das Gefühl hast, es könnte klappen, kannste ja weiter machen und das Angebot bekannt machen und bewerben (also Fotos besorgen, Webseite gestalten, Suchmaschinen listen, etc. Kosten dafür auch nicht vergessen, in die Angebotspreise einzurechnen).
> Dann wirst Du ja merken, wie die Resonanz ist.
> So diffus, wie´s jetzt diskutiert wird, wirst Du keine gescheite Basis für ne Entscheidung bekommen.
> ...


Ja genau Zeit und Muße ist da, daher muss man das ja nicht gleich überstürzen, Kontakte werden schon parallel gepflegt und Pläne und Angebote errechnet, ich bin ja nicht ganz vom Baum gefallen ;-)


p100473 schrieb:


> Also ich finde die ganzen Kommentare wenig unterstützend. Vielleicht sollten wir uns mal überlegen, ob das daran liegt, dass wir uns die Realisierung der Idee von @Freakozead nicht so recht vorstellen können.
> Ich finde es gut, wenn einer etwas Neues ausprobieren möchte, auch wenn ich dabei nicht gleich mitfahren will. Ob das dann funktioniert ist eine ganz andere Sache. das muss sich einfach zeigen. Vielleicht aktuell nicht der optimale Zeitpunkt für einen Einstieg.


Der Einstieg ist ja auch nicht für jetzt geplant. Die Idee reift bei mir seit wenigen Wochen und will mich nicht loslassen. Realistisch werde ich dieses Jahr keine einzige Reise anbieten können, es ist einfach durch Corona nicht planbar. Eher mehrere Reisen ausarbeiten und konkret dann für 2022 anbieten, ich denke da stehen die Chancen ganz gut, dass wir Corona hinter uns gelassen haben


----------



## rhnordpool (13. Februar 2021)

Freakozead schrieb:


> ich bin ja nicht ganz vom Baum gefallen


Das hoffe ich für Dich, bist ja immerhin selbständig. Ich bin nur vorsichtig und mißtrauisch, ob sichs für Dich wirklich rechnen wird. Bin immerhin auch schon 40 Jahre selbständig (allerdings nicht im Bike- oder Tourismusbusiness. Hab allerdings vor Jahren ein wenig Erfahrungen mit Tourismusträumen lokaler Wirtschaftsförderungsgesellschaften in attraktiven, aber wirtschaftlich schwachen, unbekannten Regionen sammeln können). Ich fürchte, die Zielgruppe "MTB" ist zu diffus geworden, zu individualistisch und damit ein Sammelsurium von einer ganzen Reihe von "Nischen" (geographisch, Art der Biketouren, etc.) daß es schwer werden wird, bei wenig bekannten Destinationen hinreichend Leute zusammenzubringen, um ausschließlich davon leben zu können.


----------



## McNulty (13. Februar 2021)

p100473 schrieb:


> Also ich finde die ganzen Kommentare wenig unterstützend.


Ist mir schon klar, das es eher harsch rüberkommt.
Das ist schon als Unterstützung gedacht. Nenn es halt Realitycheck.

"Gehe, lebe deinen Traum" wäre weniger hilfreich. Die Vorrednet haben es schon sachlicher und fundierter rübergebracht.

Wobei der TE hat es schon selbst auf den Punkt gebracht: 





Freakozead schrieb:


> Außerdem: welcher Mensch geht heute noch ins lokale Reisebüro?


Und dabei will er ja ein spezialisiertes Reisebüro aufmachen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhnordpool (13. Februar 2021)

McNulty schrieb:


> Ist mir schon klar, das es eher harsch rüberkommt.
> Das ist schon als Unterstützung gedacht. Nenn es halt Realitycheck.


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Februar 2021)

Freakozead schrieb:


> Ja genau Zeit und Muße ist da, daher muss man das ja nicht gleich überstürzen, Kontakte werden schon parallel gepflegt und Pläne und Angebote errechnet, ich bin ja nicht ganz vom Baum gefallen ;-)
> 
> Der Einstieg ist ja auch nicht für jetzt geplant. Die Idee reift bei mir seit wenigen Wochen und will mich nicht loslassen. Realistisch werde ich dieses Jahr keine einzige Reise anbieten können, es ist einfach durch Corona nicht planbar. Eher mehrere Reisen ausarbeiten und konkret dann für 2022 anbieten, ich denke da stehen die Chancen ganz gut, dass wir Corona hinter uns gelassen haben


Wenn du Zeit und Muße hast, dann hindert dich im Moment nur Corona daran, erstmal auf eigene Faust Grundlagenforschung in Revieren zu treiben.

Denn ohne daß du die Reviere gründlich kennst wird dir niemand vertrauen daß das was wird, und sich lieber an lokale Anbieter wenden (die gibt es ja in welcher Form auch immer reichlich).

So 2006 rum kam ich mit MTBikern in Kontakt, die genau so loslegten, ohne jetzt groß das beruflich aufziehen zu wollen. Aufruf im Forum, haben vorher eine Riesenhütte gemietet und Grundlagen Verpflegung organisiert, paar Leute kümmerten sich um die Gruppen als Guide, und los gings. Mal waren wir 50 Leute, mal 5 bei so Aktionen. Immer war jemand "Guide", der sich ein wenig auskannte oder zumindest gut im Kartenlesen war, so waren wir erst im Harz (Brockenrocken), dann im Zittauer, bei Garmisch, auf LaPalma und am Gardasee, Vinschgau usw., mit Shuttelbus und allem. Ich erinnere an "Liteviller+Friends".

Viele machen das so, manche rufen im Forum auf, manche nehmen ein wenig Geld für die Orga (die berühmte Orgapauschale ), und um DAS professionell zu machen, braucht man verdammt gute Nerven, als Kindergärtner und Pfadfinderonkel nämlich - da kann man sich die Kunden ja nicht wie Reisekumpels aussuchen, sondern bekommt die ganzen Luschen, die zu faul oder zu doof sind, selber was aufzubauen.
Wenn das dein Ding ist - super.

2022 ist Corona noch lang nicht rum, aber wenigstens sollte Urlaub in dieser Art wieder möglich sein, wenn auch nicht überall.


----------



## rhnordpool (13. Februar 2021)

Wenn man im Vertrieb in Hochkonkurrenzmärkten tätig sein will, ist es extrem hilfreich, wenn man seinen USP (sein Alleinstellungsmerkmal) kennt, sofern vorhanden. Ohne geht man unter bzw. wird nicht wahr genommen.
Mit Angeboten erfolgreich zu sein, die schon ähnlich im Markt vorhanden sind, erfordert ne Menge Kreativität, Ausdauer und finanzielle Ressourcen (Beispiel: Red Bull). Kann dem TE daher nur raten, sich sehr intensiv mit diesem Thema zu beschäftigen.

Wer sich nicht fokussieren kann und vieles für viele bieten will, sollte sich eher mit den Samwerbrüdern zusammenhocken und an nem Internetportal für Bikereisen arbeiten. Meine ich Ernst. Sowas hab ich noch nicht gefunden. Das könnte ein Erfolg werden: Auf der einen Seite viele schon vorhandene und überwiegend kleine Anbieter ohne große Reichweite. Auf der anderen Seite zunehmend konsumierende Nachfrager, die ohne fremde Hilfe (egal ob Guide, vorgefertigte GPX-Touren oder sonstige Hilfen) kaum noch in der Lage sind, sich in freier Natur zu bewegen (ich übertreib mal ein wenig.).


----------



## cschaeff (13. Februar 2021)

@Freakozead 
Skizzier doch mal bitte einen MTB-Urlaub in Norwegen, den ich bei dir buchen könnte.
Eigene Anreise oder schön bequem inclusive Fähre Kiel-Oslo?
Welche Region? Fjordland? Gebirgsregion (Jotunheimen, Dovrefjell, Rondane)? Oder noch weiter Richtung schwedische Grenze?
Unterkunft in Ferienhaus mit Halpension (Essen organisierst du)?
Feste Unterkunft für die ganze Zeit oder Wechsel der location?
Jeden Tag biken? Immer mit lokalen guides oder guidest du auch selber?
Wieviele Leute? Gibt es unterschiedliche guiding-Angebote an einem Tag (sightseeing-Gruppe und hardcore enduro-Gruppe)? Oder alle unter einem Hut? Was machst du bei typisch norwegischem Scheißwetter mit den Gästen?
Wo sortierst du dein Angebot preislich ein?
Da ich das Preisniveau in Norwegen kenne, musst du für den Trip sicher vieeeeeeeel mehr verlangen, als deine Mitbewerber in den Alpen. So aus dem Bauch heraus mindestens 2.000 pro Woche bei eigener Anreise, incl. Fähre und Bus locker nochmal 700 drauf...Abends noch drei Bier in der Kneipe und deine Kunden können so schlappe dreitausend auf den Tisch legen. 
Gibt Leute, die da nicht zucken. Die Verlangen aber auch sehr guten Service und sehr gute Organisation. Die wollen Exklusivität (und vermutlich kein Klassenfahrtfeeling).


----------



## rhnordpool (13. Februar 2021)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Da ich das Preisniveau in Norwegen kenne, musst du für den Trip sicher vieeeeeeeel mehr verlangen, als deine Mitbewerber in den Alpen. So aus dem Bauch heraus mindestens 2.000 pro Woche bei eigener Anreise, incl. Fähre und Bus locker nochmal 700 drauf...Abends noch drei Bier in der Kneipe und deine Kunden können so schlappe dreitausend auf den Tisch legen.


Oder man machts wie z.B. Fips-Reisen (kenne ich von früheren Skireisen und bin gern mit denen gefahren - in der Nebensaison, wenn der Reisebus nur halb voll war  ):
Busanreise, Selbstversorgerhütte, Vollpension, gekocht wird selber, täglich ne andere Vierergruppe, Lebensmittel wurden im Reisebus fast vollständig mitgenommen, Reiseleitung waren Sportstudenten, die auch Skikurse gratis gaben. Da geht auch Skiurlaub in der Schweiz sehr preiswert.


----------



## Freakozead (13. Februar 2021)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, die Zielgruppe "MTB" ist zu diffus geworden, zu individualistisch und damit ein Sammelsurium von einer ganzen Reihe von "Nischen" (geographisch, Art der Biketouren, etc.) daß es schwer werden wird, bei wenig bekannten Destinationen hinreichend Leute zusammenzubringen, um ausschließlich davon leben zu können.


Der Plan ist nicht ausschließlich davon leben zu können. Dafür verdiene ich in meiner angestammten Branche zu gute Stundensätze um das ganz aufzugeben. Allerdings würde ich gerne auch ein wenig Zeit mit MTB spezifischer Arbeit verbringen.


McNulty schrieb:


> Und dabei will er ja ein spezialisiertes Reisebüro aufmachen....


Ein Reisebüro ist ein lokales Büro welches reisen vermittelt, ich möchte selber reisen anbieten... Also wenn du was ironisch kritisierst dann mach es doch bitte richtig ;-)


----------



## Bergsieger (13. Februar 2021)

Das hört sich für mich an, als würde das Konzept gut ins Portfolio von Wikinger-Reisen passen. 
Die arbeiten, meines Wissens, auch mit "Subunternehmen" zusammen. 
Vielleicht ist das eine Option für Dich.


----------



## Freakozead (13. Februar 2021)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn du Zeit und Muße hast, dann hindert dich im Moment nur Corona daran, erstmal auf eigene Faust Grundlagenforschung in Revieren zu treiben.
> 
> Denn ohne daß du die Reviere gründlich kennst wird dir niemand vertrauen daß das was wird, und sich lieber an lokale Anbieter wenden (die gibt es ja in welcher Form auch immer reichlich).
> 
> ...


Das klingt schon ein wenig nach dem wie ich es in vielen Regionen anbieten will. Es gibt menschen die wollen oder können nicht gut Karten lesen und sich trotzdem mal neue Regionen anschauen. Ich kann genau das sehr gut. Karten studieren, GPX Tracks ausarbeiten, Heatmaps in Kombination mit Geländekarten deuten und so weiter. Wenn da noch der ein oder andere Tag mit einem wirklichen lokalen Guide eingebunden wird sollte das eine schöne Woche werden.(jetzt bitte nicht noch ein Kommentar von wegen: ja dafür bezahlt dich doch keiner!!!1!!!1!11!11! - DU willst MICH dafür nicht bezahlen, dann ist das vllt einfach nicht dein Threat)


cschaeff schrieb:


> @Freakozead
> Skizzier doch mal bitte einen MTB-Urlaub in Norwegen, den ich bei dir buchen könnte.
> Eigene Anreise oder schön bequem inclusive Fähre Kiel-Oslo?
> Welche Region? Fjordland? Gebirgsregion (Jotunheimen, Dovrefjell, Rondane)? Oder noch weiter Richtung schwedische Grenze?
> ...


Ich versuche das mal abzuarbeiten:
Anreise:
Das würde ich den Leuten überlassen, entweder Abholung mit eigenem Bus und Anhänger vom Flughafen Oslo, oder gemeinsam Colour Line fahren(was ca 500-800€ mehr kosten würde, die Fähre ist halt einfach Sacken teuer geworden die letzten Jahre.
Von Oslo aus gemeinsam zur Unterkunft.

Region:
Region schwebt mit Oppland oder Hedmark, beides aufstrebende Regionen mit einem Traumhaften Wetter(für norwegische Verhältnisse) und geilen Trails die nach und nach ausgebaut werden.

Unterkunft:
Ich habe mit einer zentralen Unterkunft geplant und dann Tagestrips. Die meiste Zeit jedoch ohne shuttlefahrten die länger als 30 Minuten dauern.
Unterkunft wäre auf jeden Fall ein gehobenes Ferienhaus mit Sauna und(je nach Verfügbarkeit Pool/Whirlpool)

Tagesplanung:
1 oder 2 Tage Bikepark
2 oder 3 Tage Biken außerhalb von Parks
1 Tag alternatives Programm(schonmal Lachs geangelt?  )

Guiding:
Bikepark übernehme ich selber, dafür benötigt man keinen Guide, man muss sich nur absprechen wer wo lang fährt und dann entsprechend ab und an treffen.
An den Tagen außerhalb des Parks Guide ich teils selber, teils hole ich mir locals dazu. Die Mischung machts denke ich.

Gruppenstärke von maximal 8 Gästen, es wird je nach Gruppenzusammensetzung angepasst was und wie gefahren wird.
Der zweite Mann(Shuttlefahrer) kann auch alternativ Leute zu anderen Spots(Sightseeing) fahren, welches dann allerdings nicht weiter betreut werden kann, wir sind ja auch kein 4 köpfiges Team für 8 Gäste.

Preislich wird das ganze OHNE Fähre grob überschlagen bei 1800-2200€ für 6 Nächte liegen.

Inklusive:

Übernachtung
Halbpension(von einem nur für uns zuständigen Koch, welcher auch mal shuttlefahrer sein wird)
Bikeparkkarten
Guidekosten
Planungspauschale  
Fahrtkosten in der Zeit
Shuttlekosten
Kosten für weiter Unternehmungen wie Lachs angeln oder Rafting
Getränke in der Unterkunft(im normalen Bereich, teuren Sprit müsst ihr selber mitbringen, Bier wird es geben)

Exklusive:

Mittagessen
Teure alkoholische Getränke


----------



## Freakozead (13. Februar 2021)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Oder man machts wie z.B. Fips-Reisen (kenne ich von früheren Skireisen und bin gern mit denen gefahren - in der Nebensaison, wenn der Reisebus nur halb voll war  ):
> Busanreise, Selbstversorgerhütte, Vollpension, gekocht wird selber, täglich ne andere Vierergruppe, Lebensmittel wurden im Reisebus fast vollständig mitgenommen, Reiseleitung waren Sportstudenten, die auch Skikurse gratis gaben. Da geht auch Skiurlaub in der Schweiz sehr preiswert.


Naja das klingt ganz cool, aber gekocht wird selber gefällt mir nicht so, da gibt es 1-2 die das gerne machen und der Rest macht nicht mit. Mir zu viel Konflikt Potential


Bergsieger schrieb:


> Das hört sich für mich an, als würde das Konzept gut ins Portfolio von Wikinger-Reisen passen.
> Die arbeiten, meines Wissens, auch mit "Subunternehmen" zusammen.
> Vielleicht ist das eine Option für Dich.


Muss ich mich mal einlesen. Danke, sagt mir bis jetzt nämlich nichts ;-)


----------



## rhnordpool (13. Februar 2021)

Freakozead schrieb:


> Muss ich mich mal einlesen. Danke, sagt mir bis jetzt nämlich nichts ;-)


Kannst auch hier mal schauen: https://www.reise-spass.de/aktivreisen.html
Ist ein kleiner Veranstalter, Hamburger Lehrer-Ehepaar (Fam. Hörnke), die das mal vor ca. 20 Jahren nebenbei angefangen haben - Studienreisen für Kleingruppen.
Haben selber ein größeres Selbstversorgerhaus in Süd-Schweden.
Da ist noch viel Platz für MTB-Angebote.



Freakozead schrieb:


> Naja das klingt ganz cool, aber gekocht wird selber gefällt mir nicht so, da gibt es 1-2 die das gerne machen und der Rest macht nicht mit. Mir zu viel Konflikt Potential


Gefällt Dir nicht. Meiner Frau und mir hats gut gefallen. Wir waren da schon Ü50, die meisten waren Ü30 mit kleinen Kindern. Essen war immer prima.
Aber klar: MTB-Zielgruppe dürfte überwiegend männlich sein. Das kann leicht schief gehen. Da brauchts nur einen antialkoholischen Veganer und das wars. Sorry, muß meine Vorurteile immer hinter Ironie verstecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freakozead (13. Februar 2021)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Kannst auch hier mal schauen: https://www.reise-spass.de/aktivreisen.html
> Ist ein kleiner Veranstalter, Hamburger Lehrer-Ehepaar (Fam. Hörnke), die das mal vor ca. 20 Jahren nebenbei angefangen haben - Studienreisen für Kleingruppen.
> Haben selber ein größeres Selbstversorgerhaus in Süd-Schweden.
> Da ist noch viel Platz für MTB-Angebote.
> ...


auch diese Website schaue ich mir mal an, vllt ergibt sich da eine gute Möglichkeit für Kooperationen, danke  

Ja das kann sein, dass es bei nur Ehepaaren Ü30 gut funktioniert, wenn ein oder zwei Mitte 20 jährigen dabei sind kann es unter umständen schwierig werden. Daher lieber kochen lassen, das macht es etwas edler(Privatkoch hat halt was ;-P)


----------



## rhnordpool (13. Februar 2021)

Freakozead schrieb:


> Privatkoch hat halt was ;-P


Und frisch gefangener Lachs mit Reibekuchen am Lagerfeuer vor der Hütte am Fluß auch.


----------



## Freakozead (13. Februar 2021)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Und frisch gefangener Lachs mit Reibekuchen am Lagerfeuer vor der Hütte am Fluß auch.


Das eine schließt das andere ja nicht aus


----------



## McNulty (13. Februar 2021)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> kenne ich von früheren Skireisen und bin gern mit denen gefahren - in der Nebensaison, wenn der Reisebus nur halb voll war


Hey, ich glaub da war ich auch mal mit. Champery, Portes Soleil.
Bei uns wurde der Bus kontrolliert und die Lebensmittel wurden nachverzollt.


----------



## rhnordpool (13. Februar 2021)

McNulty schrieb:


> Hey, ich glaub da war ich auch mal mit. Champery, Portes Soleil.


Bei mir wars Tschamut (Schweiz) und Samoëns (Frankreich). Bin immer in den ersten beiden Dezemberwochen gefahren. Bei halbvollem Bus konnte man die lange Fahrt von Oldenburg halbwegs gescheit pennen.


----------



## isartrails (15. Februar 2021)

In Italien gibt es eine Reiseorganisation, die nennt sich "Avventure nel mondo", also grob übersetzt, "Abenteuer weltweit". Da treffen sich Gleichgesinnte, um unter Anleitung eines "Organisierers" irgendwo auf dem Planeten Urlaub zu machen, bei dem Überraschungen zum Programm gehören. Das kann total spannend sein, aber auch gehörig in die Hose gehen. Dafür ist es überschaubar bei den Kosten.
Wenn es in diese Richtung gegen soll, dann sollte der TE Regressforderungen der teutonischen Mentalität gleich mit einpreisen. 
Ich hab schon Alpenüberquerungen geführt, wo beim abendlichen Essen der Bankabteilungsleiter eine halbe Stunde lang über sein Glück dozierte, wie "bereichernd es doch sei, mal aus der persönlichen Komfortzone auszubrechen", um in der nächsten halben Stunde dann nahtlos die Vorteile des Extra-Ausstattungspakets seines geleasten X7 zu preisen. Man ist dann oft mit solchen Leuten unterwegs.


----------



## der Trixxer (15. Februar 2021)

Was mich vielleicht ansprechen würde, wären Winterziele wie Südspanien oder Portugal. Das wäre auch in der Nebensaison sehr günstig. Und große Häuser gibt es da viele zu mieten. Für eine Woche nach Norwegen und dann nur an einen Ort, wäre mir viel zu teuer. Wär nach Norwegen fährt will doch hauptsächlich Fjorde sehen, und da wo die sind gibt es keine Bikeparks. Zum Biken wäre mir das Wetter zu unsicher.


----------



## cschaeff (15. Februar 2021)

@Freakozead 

Da lag ich mit der Kostenschätzung ja ganz gut...

Aber für die Kohle dann hauptsächlich im Gudbrandsdal rumtingeln, wo die Parks sind? Wir waren mehr als 10 x da oben (immer Rundreise mit Auto und Zelt) und wer die Fjorde nicht gesehen hat, war nicht in Norwegen...

Gibt einen Anbieter, der geführte Skitouren in den Lyngenalpen anbietet. Unterkunft ist auf einem Boot im Fjord. Tagsüber unberührte Tiefschneehänge bis zum Strand absurfen und Abends auf dem Boot im Whirlpool liegen und Polarlichter anschauen...

So was in der Art nur halt mit biken.


----------



## Freakozead (16. Februar 2021)

cschaeff schrieb:


> @Freakozead
> 
> Da lag ich mit der Kostenschätzung ja ganz gut...
> 
> ...


Soso, so in der Art... fürs Skifahren brauche ich aber keine trails, sondern nur verschneite Hänge 😅
Und ja die Region ist „bekannt“ aber eben nur Leuten die schonmal in Norwegen waren. Außerdem bin ich 1-2 Tage im Park bei meiner Skizze, nicht die ganze Zeit 🤔😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (16. Februar 2021)

Freakozead schrieb:


> Soso, so in der Art... fürs Skifahren brauche ich aber keine trails, sondern nur verschneite Hänge 😅
> Und ja die Region ist „bekannt“ aber eben nur Leuten die schonmal in Norwegen waren. Außerdem bin ich 1-2 Tage im Park bei meiner Skizze, nicht die ganze Zeit 🤔😉


Passt schon. Das gleiche Konzept halt nur ohne Schnee...

MTB-Tour mit Start und Ende am Schiff. Biken, schieben und tragen auf einen Gipfel oder Sattel oder ein anderes lohnendes Ziel und nachmittags dann wieder runter zum Kutter. Lagerfeuer am Strand, mit selbstgefangenem Dorsch und Stockbrot, als highlight biken unter der Mitternachtssonne 

Ortswechsel durch das Schiff problemlos möglich, bei Sauwetter mal einen Hafen in der Kleinstadt anlaufen und bisschen shopping, Museum, Kultur etc. machen.

Sozusagen HURTIGBIKEN (in Anlehnung an die berühmte Hurtigruten)

Sowas würde mein Interesse wecken (und meine finanzielle Schmerzgrenze verschieben). Gegenüber dem Alpencross ist das halt um den Faktor 2-3 teurer, dafür aber ziemlich abgefahren (Stichwort Nische)...

Hat nicht zufällig jemand einen alten Fischkutter, den er für schmales Geld verkaufen will?


----------



## Freakozead (16. Februar 2021)

Ich denke, dass das ganz cool sein kann, aber dafür musst du das wirklich zum trails scouten mehrmals selber gemacht haben. Der Kunde will ja nicht komische Schotter hänge runter rutschen wie Kurt Sorge, der will Trails die fetzen und auch flowig sind. Die Leute die die krassen alpinen trails wollen fahren keine geführte tour. Für Ski: mega Idee. Fürs biken glaube ich nicht so gut umsetzbar, weil an den einsamen stellen die für so einen trip mit dem boot geil sind fehlt meistens die Infrastruktur an Trails(auch wenn es nur geheime und nicht ausgeschilderte sein sollen) weil man an die stellen ohne boot eben nicht hinkommt. Keine Trails -> kein MTB Trip für den die Leute Geld bezahlen würden. Das ist eher sowas für eine Videoidee, in der 2-3 Profis halt auf Entdeckungstrip gehen. Es gab sowas mal als Klettertrip, wo 4 Jungs mit nem alten Captain nach Baffin Island gesegelt sind um da zu klettern. Aber fürs Klettern brauchst du auch keine trampelpfade...

Und Preislich: Alter... Boot mit Pool auch noch? das kann sich dann wirklich nur der Axa Vorstand leisten 🙃


----------



## rhnordpool (16. Februar 2021)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Passt schon. Das gleiche Konzept halt nur ohne Schnee...


Darüber gabs auch schon mal nen Bericht in der Bike, glaub ich.
Und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht aus der Ecke um Tromsö. Schöne, quirlige Universitätsstadt, für Norwegen reges Kneipenleben, die Berge vor Ort sollten auch ein gutes Bikerevier sein.
Ich würd aber ums Verrecken nicht mit dem Auto bis dahin fahren wollen. Nur Flugzeug und Bikemiete vor Ort.


----------



## cschaeff (16. Februar 2021)

Freakozead schrieb:


> Und Preislich: Alter... Boot mit Pool auch noch? das kann sich dann wirklich nur der Axa Vorstand leisten 🙃


Also die Skigeschichte in den Lyngenalpen kostet pro Person für 8 Tourentage rd. 2.700 € einschl. Flug ab/bis München/Frankfurt, Halbpension, Bergführer, Sauna und Jacuzzi 

Skitouren in Norwegen Traum Skitouren Lyngen Alpen (alpinewelten.com)

Das liegt absolut in deinem geplanten Kostenrahmen. Du siehst, die Trauben hängen hoch...


----------



## ExcelBiker (16. Februar 2021)

So recht gefällt mir deine Idee nicht ... aber ich halte sie für ausbaubar. Die Nische würde ich tatsächlich bei der Vermittlung von vorhandenen Anbietern sehen, so wie es @rhnordpool schon geschrieben hat:


rhnordpool schrieb:


> Da fänd ich eher interessant, ein gescheites, intelligentes Suchportal zu basteln, wo man nach diversen Kriterien wie z.B.Terminwunsch, Schwierigkeitsgrad/Tourencharakter, Region etc.suchen kann und dann Angebote verschiedener Anbieter findet. Provision gibts von den Anbietern. So ne Art booking.com für MTB-Reisen.


Es gibt inzwischen viele kleine lokale Anbieter, aber wie kommt man auf die? Eben über deine Angebote. Ich denke da z.B. an sowas wie www.ridgeline.bike, die ein super Angebot haben, aber kaum Reichweite. Finde etliche davon zusammen (in Italien, Slowenien, Frankreich, Norwegen, ...) und du hast mit relativ wenig Aufwand ein ordentliches Angebot.

Zum Thema "selber guiden": Mach das nur mit einer Ausbildung! Wenn da was schief geht (egal wie wenig), riskierst du gewaltige rechtliche Scherereien. Es geht nicht darum, ob du die Kenntnisse hast, sondern ob du die nachweisen kannst. Ich habe selbst mal Touren als Guide geführt, ohne eine Ausbildung zu haben, aber das ist mehr als 10 Jahre her und das würde jetzt nicht mehr gehen. Die Zeiten sind vorbei.

Dein Anspruch, das alles selbst zu machen (incl. selbst vor Ort zu sein) kollidiert mit der Notwendigkeit, ein halbwegs großes Angebot auf die Beine zu stellen. Wenn du nur drei oder fünf Reisen pro Jahr anbieten willst, steigen die Werbemaßnahmen unverhältnismäßig an. Hast du aber viele Reisen im Angebot, bist du kaum noch vor Ort auf dem Bike. Mit der Firma, für die ich damals geführt habe, habe ich immer noch einen sehr guten Kontakt, und da ist es halt so, wenn es rentabel wird, sitzt du im Büro und organisierst. Willst du tatsächlich das selbst machen mit entsprechend eingeschränktem Angebot, wirst du als Gewinn (betriebswirtschaftlich gesehen) kaum über ein besseres Taschengeld kommen.

Was auch nicht so recht zusammen passt, sind deine Preisvorstellungen. Mit Kleingruppen (die ich bei 6 - 8 Personen sehe) musst du etwa das doppelte zahlen wie mit einer größeren (12 - 15 Personen). Damit landest du sofort im "Luxusbereich", wenigstens preislich. Deine Fixkosten (Shuttle, Guide, Koch, ...) sind immer gleich, egal ob da zwei oder 16 Leute mit fahren.

Ich bin gespannt, was du am Ende machst. Könnte richtig gut werden, so wie du hier los legst ...


----------



## McNulty (16. Februar 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Mach das nur mit einer Ausbildung! Wenn da was schief geht (egal wie wenig), riskierst du gewaltige rechtliche Scherereien.


Ich glaube da ist es besser, so wenig Ausbildung wie möglich zu haben. Nur dann kann man sagen ich war kein Guide, wir waren eine gleichberechtigte Gruppe. 
Sobald du aufgrund Wissen, Verhalten, etc. mehr weisst als die anderen BIST du der Guide, auch wenn du nicht guidest.
Und wenn du der Guide bist bist du eh der Guide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ExcelBiker (16. Februar 2021)

McNulty schrieb:


> Ich glaube da ist es besser, so wenig Ausbildung wie möglich zu haben. Nur dann kann man sagen ich war kein Guide, wir waren eine gleichberechtigte Gruppe.


Wenn du mit ein paar Kumpels unterwegs bist, hast du sicher Recht. Der TE will aber die Touren auch selbst führen, und alleine durch seine Rolle als "Organisator" im Bikepark ist er der Guide. Wenn dann einer stürzt und eine Versicherung vom Verunfallten nach einer Möglichkeit sucht, sich zu refinanzieren, wird der Guide ohne Ausbildung der erste sein, der zur Kasse gebeten wird.


----------



## McNulty (16. Februar 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> alleine durch seine Rolle als "Organisator" im Bikepark ist er der Guide. Wenn dann einer stürzt und eine Versicherung vom Verunfallten nach einer Möglichkeit sucht, sich zu refinanziere


Genau richtig, aber ob er ne Ausbildung hat, ein Studium, einen Doktor oder einen Weltmeistertitel ist dann total egal.

Das einzige was hilft: Guide, welcher Guide? Ist dann natürlich doof wenn er einen Bergführer Badge hat und auf dem Helm Guido steht. 👍

Ich habe auf die Schnelle nur die Schweizer Erörterung gefunden




__





						Unglück am Berg – wer haftet? | Schadenanwälte
					






					www.schadenanwaelte.ch


----------



## McNulty (16. Februar 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Ich denke da z.B. an sowas wie www.ridgeline.bike, die ein super Angebot haben,


Klingt gut, habt ihr noch mehr Tipps für so Kleinanbieter?


----------



## Ramirez41 (16. Februar 2021)

Also. Mein Senf.
Ganz scharf umrissene Nische.
Beispielsweise MTB Touren, Fahrtraining im Erzgebirge. Das gibt es nämlich noch nicht. Tagestouren, Bikeparks, coole Trailtouren, Tranz Erzgebirge... alles. Würde ich glatt buchen. So wie touren-harz.de bloß fürs Erzgebirge. Dort habe ich schon einige Touren mitgemacht. Auch auf dem Rennsteig. Fürs Erzgebirge gibt es aber nix.


----------



## p100473 (16. Februar 2021)

Ramirez41 schrieb:


> Fürs Erzgebirge gibt es aber nix.


Vielleicht keine geguidete Tour. 
Wir waren letztes Jahr -coronabedingt- 2 Mal  in Sachsen bis zum Zittauer Gebirge.
Der Gedanke kam mir, als ich so eine Beilage in einer Bike Zeitschrift gelesen habe. Bei der Tour ist natürlich vieles noch ausbaufähig. Aber in Grundzügen eine gute Strecke, dafür dass wir gar nichts vorher kannten. Viele der Anregungen hier aus dem Forum haben wir umgesetzt!!
Bei der 2. Tour - nicht berichtet- hatten wir mit Start in Schmalkalden die interessantere Strecke in großen Teilen auf dem "Kammweg". das war von den Steigungen und ständigem Auf und Ab teils sehr anspruchsvoll. Ausbaufähig  auch teilweise die Unterkünfte.... Aber das sind Storys für sich....

(2) Sachsen Cross 2020: vom Vogtland ins Zittauer Gebirge | MTB-News.de (mtb-news.de)

Aber für die Nische von @Freakozead  wohl zu "normal"....


----------



## ExcelBiker (17. Februar 2021)

p100473 schrieb:


> Bei der 2. Tour - nicht berichtet- hatten wir mit Start in Schmalkalden die interessantere Strecke in großen Teilen auf dem "Kammweg".


Über den Kammweg (als Wanderstrecke) war mal ein Bericht im Panorama (Vereinszeitschrift vom DAV). Das hat für mich schon sehr interessant ausgeschaut. Mit dem Bike fahrtechnisch wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll, aber landschaftlich sicher klasse. Wobei der Kammweg ja weit nach Osten geht, in für uns kaum bekannte Gegenden. Wenn du jetzt was vom "Kammweg" schreibst, werde ich hellhörig.

So was als geführte Tour anzubieten, wäre sicher ein kleine, aber machbare Nische.


----------



## TomE (17. Februar 2021)

Zwecks lokaler Guides und Co:

Schau dir mal das Konzept von WeltweitWandern an, die arbeiten wirklich sehr stark mit lokalen Guides zusammen.

Die Frage ist, ob es sich nicht u.U. sogar lohnt bei einem Unternehmen in der Art so viel Interesse zu wecken, dass sie dich als "Programmerweiterung" haben wollen.
Das wäre zwar dann nicht so selbstständig wie komplett selbstständig, verschafft dir aber u.U. Möglichkeiten, zu denen du so nie gekommen wärst.


----------



## Freakozead (17. Februar 2021)

Danke erstmal an alle für das Feedback, es ist vieles dabei was mich bestätigt und auch vieles was Anregungen für Verbesserungen gibt.
Ich werde mal schauen wie ich das ganze umsetze und ob sich das überhaupt lohnt. Ich möchte das wie schon erwähnt nicht als einzige Tätigkeit machen, sondern immer mal wieder als Abwechslung zu meinem normalen Job. Quasi ein zweites Standbein. Also ist es auch nicht schlimm, wenn es vorerst "nur" Kostendeckend plus ein gutes "Taschengeld" läuft, ich habe ja auch Spaß an den Touren und der Organisation.


----------



## Ramirez41 (17. Februar 2021)

Freakozead schrieb:


> Danke erstmal an alle für das Feedback, es ist vieles dabei was mich bestätigt und auch vieles was Anregungen für Verbesserungen gibt.
> Ich werde mal schauen wie ich das ganze umsetze und ob sich das überhaupt lohnt. Ich möchte das wie schon erwähnt nicht als einzige Tätigkeit machen, sondern immer mal wieder als Abwechslung zu meinem normalen Job. Quasi ein zweites Standbein. Also ist es auch nicht schlimm, wenn es vorerst "nur" Kostendeckend plus ein gutes "Taschengeld" läuft, ich habe ja auch Spaß an den Touren und der Organisation.


Wie willst du denn europaweite Reisen nebenbei anbieten? Wer geht dann ans Telefon, wer schickt Angebote, macht Buchhaltung usw. Ich denke, deine einzige Möglichkeit ist es regional was aufzubauen. Ich habe schon einige Biketouren mitgemacht. Ich würde niemals eine buchen, bei der ich abends kochen müsste oder einkaufen etc. Ich bevorzuge Einzelzimmer, Sauna, schönes Essen früh und abends und natürlich mittags auch noch irgendwo. Ich betrachte das eher als Fresstour mit Sportanteil. Achso: wenns gibt, Apfelstrudel bei Transalps auch noch irgendwo. 
Definiere mal deine Zielgruppe genau. Dann wirst du sehen, das es meist Leute zwischen 30 und 50 sind. Die haben alle ein gutes Einkommen und wollen einfach Spaß haben und eine Woche oder (wenigstens ein paar Tage) abschalten. Der Preis ist gar nicht so entscheidend. Wichtig ist ein stimmiges Konzept.


----------



## p100473 (17. Februar 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Wobei der Kammweg ja weit nach Osten geht, in für uns kaum bekannte Gegenden. Wenn du jetzt was vom "Kammweg" schreibst, werde ich hellhörig.


Wir sind halt Teile des Kammwegs von Schöneck/Vogtland bis Zittau gefahren. Er geht ja dann weiter bis ins Altvatergebirge. Unsere Tour war von Schmalkalden bis Zittau so 8-9 Tourentage, schon so 18.000 hm. Das ist natürlich Mittelgebirge mit Trailabschnitten, die wir immer wieder versucht haben, in die Tour einzubinden. Aber das ist jetzt ein anderes Thema. Falls einer dazu etwas wissen will, besser in o.g. Post zum "Sachsen Cross"....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bMerry (18. Februar 2021)

... evtl. eine Betrachtung wert. Liest sich spannend und fällt grob in Deinen Preisrahmen, sprich evtl. die Klientel, die Du ansprechen möchtest..


----------



## transalbi (23. Februar 2021)

Wenn du für andere Leute für Geld Radreisen organisierst, musst du ganz starke Nerven haben. Bedenke, du bist dann den ganzen Tag mit denen zusammen (und ggf. nicht nur an einem Tag). Da sind immer welche dabei, mit denen möchtest du am Abend nicht unbedingt bei einem Getränk über Gott und die Welt diskutieren. Ich habe das über 10 Jahre organisiert (Transalp). Habe aber vor Jahren damit aufgehört, weil die Ansprüche und das Gequengle einzelner zahlender Kunden mir es nicht mehr wert waren, meine Lebenszeit damit zu verschwenden.


----------



## Hofbiker (24. Februar 2021)

@transalbi dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht.
Ich hatte vor mehrern Jahren eine Erfahrung erlebt,  wo der Guide eine Gruppe geführt hat, wo 3 oder 4 Personen total mit dem Trail vom Fimbapass überfordert waren. 

In meiner Ausbildungszeit wo ich mir Geld in der Skischule dazu verdiente, habe ich es immer wieder erlebt wie die Leute sich immer besser gemacht haben,  als ihr können war. 
Die endlosen Diskussionen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. Februar 2021)

Ich kenne das aber auch umgekehrt, dass Leute sich in eine Gruppe tiefer einstufen und damit dann aber den Druck auf die erhöhen, die sich richtig eingestuft haben. So erlebt auf meinem 1. Alpencross und auch bei Trainingscamps. Weniger jetzt technisch als eher konditionell. Ist für die Anfänger dann auch schwierig, wenn die Hälfte der Mitfahrer auf und davon zischt. Aber egal wie, als Cappo braucht man immer ein dickes Fell und viel Fingerspitzengefühl, damit die Gruppe eine Gruppe bleibt.


----------



## McNulty (24. Februar 2021)

Das ist ein schönes Offtopic: Bin mal am Gardasee mit Vater und Sohn zum Monte Carone und der fitte Sohnemann hat vom See bis zur Schiebestelle DURCHGEHEND Wheeli geübt und war auch nicht langsamer. 🤬😭


----------



## isartrails (24. Februar 2021)

transalbi schrieb:


> ... Habe aber vor Jahren damit aufgehört, weil die Ansprüche und das Gequengle einzelner zahlender Kunden mir es nicht mehr wert waren, meine Lebenszeit damit zu verschwenden.


Das ist die eigentliche Quintessenz der Erfahrungen und genau das kann ich genau so 1:1 unterschreiben. 

Nun könnte man umgekehrt sagen, wer das nicht aushalten und damit umgehen kann, ist in dem Job am falschen Platz. Könnte man sagen und wahrscheinlich stimmt das dann auch.

Ich für meinen Teil habe mein weniges Guiding, das ich noch mache, entsprechend angepasst: entweder leichtere, "unkompliziertere" Touren für einen breiteren Kundenkreis (den ich in aller Regel vorher nicht persönlich kennen gelernt habe) über unsere Alpenvereinssektion, oder aber die Touren, die mir wirklich am Herzen liegen und in deren Planung ich viel Engagement und Herzblut stecke, nur mit ausgewählten Leuten, mit denen ich schon unterwegs war und gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe.

Ich gebe zu, diese Einstellung hat was Elitäres, aber mir geht's wie Albi: ich mach das nicht, um reich und berühmt zu werden, sondern weil es mir Spaß macht.


----------



## McNulty (26. Februar 2021)

Ich glaube das Forum ist einfach die falsche Blase / Echokammer - einfach zuviele Bedenkenträger. Den oben beschriebene Ansatz ist im Moment echt hip. Ich zitiere mal die Süddeutsche
""Ich bin mittellos und ohne Plan, aber ich mach' einfach mal"-Inszenierung stark an den Youtube-Heimwerker Fynn Kliemann. Der verkauft auf seinem Kanal ebenfalls die Phantasie, dass man für diese Art von Projekten weder einen Haufen Geld noch sonstige Privilegien braucht, nur ein paar Freunde und ein bisschen Crazyness."

Zum selben Thema Lama zu Glowacz:
"Der wollte zu einem Achttausender und sagte zu ihm: "Geh' halt mit." Aber gleich darauf: "Nee, keine gute Idee. Du bist schon zu erfahren." Auf Die Frage, warum, sagte er nur: "Du denkst zu viel nach." "

Also, falls du das noch liest: Zieh es durch👍💪


----------



## on any sunday (26. Februar 2021)

Ich würde eher Erfahrungsträger sagen. Wer als Guide in intellektueller Hinsicht nicht leidensfähig ist, soll es lieber lassen. Guide im privaten Bereich schon ewig, aber halt meist nur mit Freunden, Bekannten. Selber geführte Touren bin ich wenig gefahren, nur Moped Touren, aber da habe ich schon alles erlebt, von bester Ausrüstung, aber kein Fahrkönnen, bis Kumpels, die einen Freund mitgenommen hatten, der mit einer Enduro mal einen Feldweg gefahren war, sonst nichts. War kein Spaß für ihn, den Guide und den Rest der Truppe. Kann man sicherlich so auch auf geführte MTB Touren übertragen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. Februar 2021)

So eine Entscheidung ist immer eine Alters-/ Erfahrungssache. Wenn man immer alles sein lassen würde, wovon einem Erfahrenere / Ältere abraten, würde es viel nicht geben. Dass jemand vom Guiding die Nase voll hat, der sowas 20 Jahre lang macht, ist eh klar, derjenige hat da halt schon viele Nerven gelassen. Aber als Neuer ist es auch noch spannend, auf die Gruppen zu reagieren oder neue Touren zu organisieren. Ich hab früher viel in den Ferien in der Kinderbetreuung gejobbt, das möchte ich jetzt auch nicht mehr machen, aber als Ferienjob für Studenten fände ich es immer noch super, besser als jeden öden Bürojob. Insofern muss man eher drüber nachdenken, ob einem die ersten Jahre bei der Sache Spaß gemacht haben. Wenn man das bejahen kann, sollte man vielleicht auch mal die Bedenken hinten anstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

